# I'm pregnant!!



## nightkd

OMGOSH!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Not the best picture, but you get the idea!!!! :D

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







POSITIVE!!!.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 307


----------



## Serene123

I knew it! Congratulations x


----------



## alice&bump

congrats x


----------



## jackiea85

Congratulations xx


----------



## nightkd

Thanks girls!! :hugs:

Anyone who's friends on my facebook please don't mention it yet... :)

xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

congrats x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Congrats chick x


----------



## HannahGraceee

CONGRATULATIONS!! :D x x


----------



## sam's mum

Congratulations! x


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations x


----------



## DiddyDons

Congrats!! x


----------



## Sovereign

Wow congratulations!!x


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## Mervs Mum

congratulations! You must be over the moon. I know you have wanted this for a very very long time. :)


----------



## ~KACI~

Massive Congrats:)


----------



## NickyT75

Congratulations hunni :yipee: xx


----------



## VOverseas

Congrats!


----------



## natasja32

congratulations sweetie!:hugs:


----------



## ChloesMummy

Congrats! x


----------



## hudz26

congrats :hugs:


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!


----------



## nightkd

Thanks so much everyone!! :happydance::hugs:

I SO wasn't expecting it! I was going to wait until I woke up and use FMU, but I needed to pee....two hours after I peed before....so I just did it for the hell of it and watched the pee come up....The control line was very faint and I couldn't see a second line...then it started to appear and I was like... :shock: Just stared there for a minute, turned it in the light a few times and thought "Nah, I'm just imagining it....but I can see it without squinting.....OMG!!" ran in to Alex (it was 3am so he was asleep) showed it to him in the dark (hall/bathroom light was on) and asked if he wanted the light and he said "Whoa whoa whoa...There's a second line!!" :rofl: Then I turned the light on and asked to see it again incase I'd imagined it or something...

OMG! So excited! :) It's pretty darn dark for 2 hour, drank water, 3am pee!!

xxx


----------



## etoya

Congratulations!


----------



## Zarababy1

Now i can say congrats properly! WOOOOHOOO


----------



## Pyrrhic

congrats hun! :)


----------



## hayley x

congratulations xxx


----------



## fuffyburra

Congratulations!! :D All the best, really hope you have a wonderful 9 months :) xx


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Was wondering if you were! Big Congrats! Have a Happy And Healthy Pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## donna82

Wow what a lovely post!!

I was reading your post from last couple of days with possibles and not trusting blue dye but hey......... congrats hun real nice to see!

I do recall you saying in your last post you were not going to test until next week!! haha I bet you are glad you did, all the very best to you

XXXXXX


----------



## Panda_Ally

Congrats!


----------



## jen1604

How exciting!Congrats x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I missed this until I just saw your ticker in a different post!!! CONGRATS :) xx


----------



## ricschick

congrats xxx


----------



## babymom3

:happydance: CONGRATS!!! :happydance:


----------



## Delamere19

Congratulations. Thats great news x:baby:


----------



## angelmyky

congrats :D x


----------



## BlackBerry25

Congrats :D


----------



## cinnamum

aaah congrats hun x x x x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Many congratulations

Hope you have H&H 9 months

xx


----------



## giggly_gurl88

Congrats Hun!! How many dpo did you get this positive? We might not be going through 1st tri together :(


----------



## T'elle

OMG OMG OMG i knew u were hunni i could just feel it!!! wow!! im SO pleased for u !!!! hug n loves xxxxxx


----------



## FEDup1981

Congrats hun! Fab news! x


----------



## banana1011

Congrats to nightkd and MrHenry!!!!!!! So exciting!!!! Happy & Healthy 9 mos!!!!!!!
:wohoo:


----------



## nightkd

Thank you everyone!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::D


----------



## nightkd

giggly_gurl88 said:


> Congrats Hun!! How many dpo did you get this positive? We might not be going through 1st tri together :(

12dpo roughly! Was not expecting the line to be as dark as it is!

Aw, there's still a chance! :) :hugs:

xx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

congrats!


----------



## Eoz

Hey congrats to you both xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Perfect start to married life xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Congratulations x


----------



## cherrybear91

Congratulations! 

Heres to a happy and healthy nine months!

=]


----------



## EGGY#3

Awesome!


----------



## nightkd

Thanks all. :)

And for those immature enough to post disrespectful statuses on Facebook behind my back, FYI I have my Green Card, so I'm not "dragging a baby through deportation" :rofl: Get a life ladies!! :dohh:


----------



## ~KACI~

nightkd said:


> Thanks all. :)
> 
> And for those immature enough to post disrespectful statuses on Facebook behind my back, FYI I have my Green Card, so I'm not "dragging a baby through deportation" :rofl: Get a life ladies!! :dohh:


I hope people haven't let slip on FB especially when you asked them not too
:nope:


----------



## Alexas Mommy

nightkd said:


> Thanks all. :)
> 
> And for those immature enough to post disrespectful statuses on Facebook behind my back, FYI I have my Green Card, so I'm not "dragging a baby through deportation" :rofl: Get a life ladies!! :dohh:

are we serious?? :( Very disappointed in some ladies, are we not all adults? Pretty low to rain on someones sunshine. :nope:

:hug: Char!


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## nightkd

Nope, nothing like that Kaci. :)

Thanks guys. :)

xx


----------



## WannaB

Your new ticker looks great on you! Congrats to you both and a happy and healthy nine months to you!xxx:hugs:


----------



## eclipse

Congratulations!!! What fabulous news! Is your hubby so psyched?!


----------



## nightkd

Thank you!!! :D

He's excited, think it's still got to settle in (same for me) but he came in from work today and said "How are my babies?" (Me and itsy bitsy teeny weeny bean...unless he's picked up on there being more than one?! :shock::rofl:)

xx


----------



## Alexas Mommy

nightkd said:


> Thank you!!! :D
> 
> He's excited, think it's still got to settle in (same for me) but he came in from work today and said "How are my babies?" (Me and itsy bitsy teeny weeny bean...*unless he's picked up on there being more than one*?! :shock::rofl:)
> 
> xx

:rofl:


----------



## im_mi

ive already said this in the cerazette casualties thread but OMG CONGRATS! :D


----------



## nightkd

He is a bit psychic sometimes!!! It's weird, so who knows?! :shock::rofl:

Thank you!!! :)

xxx


----------



## Lou

OMG OMG Congrats hunni!! Soo pleased for you!!! 

xxxx


----------



## nightkd

Thanks hun!!! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## nicholatmn

Congratulations!!! :D


----------



## BizyBee

congrats! :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## sma1588

awww yay congrats to you!!!!!!!!!!!! start sending that baby dust my way!!!!! lol im going to test in the morning i think it will be neg though


----------



## nightkd

Thanks all!!! Good Luck sma! How many dpo are you?

xxx


----------



## RaeEW89

Aww congrats hunny!


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations x


----------



## Whisper

Congrats. x


----------



## steph6875

Congratulations he's to the next 9 months woohoo:baby:


----------



## wait.and.see

Yay congrats!!


----------



## skittles

Congrats:happydance:


----------



## poppy

Yay! Congratulations! 

xxx


----------



## _Hope_

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## nightkd

Thank you all :) :hugs:

Can I just remind people not to post on my facebook right now. My mum is in Spain and we're waiting to tell family at Thanksgiving or Christmas....

xx


----------



## XKatX

Congratulations!!! x x :hugs:


----------



## sazza

Huge congrats!!! x x


----------



## ames_x

Congratulations :hugs: x


----------



## destinyfaith

congrats huni xxx


----------



## Brandyee1984

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## kstancook

Congrats!!


----------



## Naturalmystic

Congratulations


----------



## nightkd

Thank you everyone!!! :D

Check out this BFP on 13dpo, evening wee, after a 500ml bottle of water!!! :happydance:

I'm cramping a bit tonight, just had a really bad one, so I've got a warm (not hot) water bottle... Hope my LO stays put and it's just eggy settling nicely into place!! :thumbup:

ETA: Wow! Just checked to compare with my BFP yesterday and WOW, it's a lot darker!!! :shock: Is that normal?! :lol:
 



Attached Files:







13dpo.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 34


----------



## angelmyky

yep thats definitely normal. the more time that passes the more hcg builds up. congrats hun and have a happy 8-9months :D x


----------



## Alexas Mommy

nightkd said:


> Thank you everyone!!! :D
> 
> Check out this BFP on 13dpo, evening wee, after a 500ml bottle of water!!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm cramping a bit tonight, just had a really bad one, so I've got a warm (not hot) water bottle... Hope my LO stays put and it's just eggy settling nicely into place!! :thumbup:
> 
> ETA: Wow! Just checked to compare with my BFP yesterday and WOW, it's a lot darker!!! :shock: Is that normal?! :lol:

I had really bad cramping in my first few weeks too, and it was nothing...And by bad cramping, I mean I was on the floor with a bag of frozen veggies, unable to move :S I am sure you are fine! :) And yes, it's normal for it to be darker! :hug: 

PS LOVE the new avi!!


----------



## mernie

Congrats hun! :hugs: Have a great 9 months!


----------



## Lkeecey

Congratulations :) xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. Glad all is going well for you. :)


----------



## nightkd

Thanks all!!!! All I had was crisps (American translation: chips... :lol:) a corn on the cob and a bar of chocolate yesterday and I'm feeling siiiiiiiiiick this morning, I wonder if that could be the cause?? Hmmm.... (P.S Sorry, I seem to be doing a lot of thinking out loud this morning :dohh:!)

We just couldn't believe how much darker it had got that quickly!! I know it's meant to get darker and darker, but my goodness! Someone has already suggested twins!! :rofl: I did an OPK last night, just for fun and it's THE most positive OPK I've ever seen! Absolutely clearly the same darkness for both lines.. So exciting!! :happydance:

Anyway, sorry for rambling on, I'm feeling a bit over-chatty this morning...And thanks again!! :)

xxxx


----------



## nightkd

Alexas Mommy said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone!!! :D
> 
> Check out this BFP on 13dpo, evening wee, after a 500ml bottle of water!!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm cramping a bit tonight, just had a really bad one, so I've got a warm (not hot) water bottle... Hope my LO stays put and it's just eggy settling nicely into place!! :thumbup:
> 
> ETA: Wow! Just checked to compare with my BFP yesterday and WOW, it's a lot darker!!! :shock: Is that normal?! :lol:
> 
> I had really bad cramping in my first few weeks too, and it was nothing...And by bad cramping, I mean I was on the floor with a bag of frozen veggies, unable to move :S I am sure you are fine! :) And yes, it's normal for it to be darker! :hug:
> 
> PS LOVE the new avi!!Click to expand...

Wow! I hope it doesn't get that bad!!! :wacko: I haven't felt any odd twinges so far this morning, just a horrible stomach ache....

Thanks :hugs:

P.S Ha, thanks again! :D


----------



## BabyHaines

Massive Congrats!!


----------



## bunnyg82

Congratulations x


----------



## AshleyNichole

i knew u were :)


----------



## Tierney

Well done and congratulations xx


----------



## massacubano

congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## nightkd

Thanks all!!! :D :hugs:

4 weeks today!! (Though I think it's perhaps a little bit out..)

AshleyNichole: Haha, I know I know... Thing is I was talking to Megg in the chatroom and she asked if this was my month and I said yes...I didn't really believe it!!! Wow. :D

xx


----------



## Dinoslass

That is wonderful news! Congratulations!!


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## lillprutten

Congratulations!


----------



## nightkd

Thank you! :)

I have a picture to add of the tests I did all next to each other, but I can't find it!! :dohh:

Had pregnancy confirmed at the Family Planning Clinic also, I'm definitely pregnant!!! :shock::lol:

xx


----------



## honey08

massive congrats again hun !!


----------



## embojet

Congrats!


----------

